# best way to get hypnotherapy CDs?



## Muze (Aug 31, 2007)

So Many on the market.Any advice please?


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

There is no way to know for sure which programs are the best, unless someone tried them all, but there are a few guidelines - Make sure the hypnotherapy protocol is for IBS and is labeled either gut-specific or gut-directed.The best protocols consist of several sessions, not just one.The program should be developed by a qualified clinical hypnotherapist with proper training and preferably affiliated with a medical center or medical learning institution as well as have some clinical trials showing efficacy.For programs offered on the internet, it is good to see if there are stories of folks who have used the program listed on several independent locations - and - if there are a few negatives as well as the majority positives, this would reflect real-life results as even in clinical trials not everyone is helped.One such program is the IBS Audio Program 100 which is featured on this forum - many people have shared their experiences with this program on this forum and website, (for over 10 years now!) as well as other websites for IBS, Amazon, and other places.The program is the only one that comes with free online or phone support if needed and has been available to the public since 1998. If it was not helpful, the internet would reflect that fact, but the feedback - which is independent - is overwhelmingly positive.This program was developed by Michael Mahoney of Guardian Medical Centre in Cheshire, and clinical trials have shown good success with all aspects of IBS symptoms and related aspects of anxiety, etc.This program is offered on several sites, but the most cost-effective is through http://www.healthyaudio.com/content/ibs?r=VmPRrcNk . You can also call 877-898-2539 for more information or go to their contact page. Hope this gives you some guidelines and feel free to ask any questions - always happy to help.All the best.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Forgot to add that the IBS Audio Program can be shipped anywhere and has been used by IBS sufferers in 44 countries.


----------

